# Projected 2022 WWE Hell in a Cell card



## PT_29 (10 mo ago)

Yes, this could be the card plus additional matches. I think we can safely predict that the main event of this show will be either Reigns/ McIntyre or Reigns/Lesnar for the WWE title.
I can't see Roman dropping the title before this ppv.

Âs a man, the women's "Hell in a Cell" match doesn't appeal.


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

HIAC Match for the Undisputed WWE Universal Championship 
Roman Reigns vs. Drew McIntyre

HIAC Match for the Raw & Smackdown Tag Team Championships 
RKBro vs. The Usos 

HIAC Match 
Cody Rhodes vs. Seth Rollins III 

AJ Styles & Finn Balor vs. Edge & Damain Priest 

Submission Match for the Smackdown Women's Championship
Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair 

Raw Women's Championship 
Bianca Belair vs. Becky Lynch vs. Asuka vs. Alexa Bliss 

Rhea Ripley vs. Liv Morgan


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Universal Title:
Roman Reigns (c) vs Drew McIntyre

Tag Title Unification Match:
Usos vs RK-Bro

Smackdown Women Title Hell in the Cell:
Ronda Rousey (c) vs Charlotte Flair

Six Intergender Tag:
Edge, Damien Priest, and Rhea Ripley vs AJ Styles, Finn Balor and Liv Morgan

Hell in the Cell:
Omos vs Bobby Lashley

Kevin Owens vs Ezekiel

Six Man Tag:
NEW DAY! and Ricochet vs Sheamus, Ridge Holland, and Butch


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As of now, whether Ronda wins the Title at Backlash or not, she & Charlotte will end their feud inside Hell in a Cell.

For the men I can see Rollins vs. Rhodes, Seth vs. Cody, or Roman vs. McIntyre inside the cell as well.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

If this projection is correct, then its pretty much just the same ole shit 💀


----------



## TheNewMondayNightWars90 (8 mo ago)

PT_29 said:


> Yes, this could be the card plus additional matches. I think we can safely predict that the main event of this show will be either Reigns/ McIntyre or Reigns/Lesnar for the WWE title.
> I can't see Roman dropping the title before this ppv.
> 
> Âs a man, the women's "Hell in a Cell" match doesn't appeal.


woman can be just as violent as the man slammavarsary 2019 or 20 sami calihan got his butt kicked even though he won the match and he was taking on a woman tessa blanchard. Woman can give as good as they got and this is coming from a man


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TheNewMondayNightWars90 said:


> woman can be just as violent as the man slammavarsary 2019 or 20 sami calihan got his butt kicked even though he won the match and he was taking on a woman tessa blanchard. Woman can give as god as they got and this is coming from a man


Indeed and actually the women can sometimes even do it better than the men! There are shows where the women actually steal the show!


----------

